# I burnt the tip of my index finger, now I can't feel anything...?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

On Xmas eve I had the great idea of using a towel to take a hot dish out of the oven, only I burnt the tip of my index finger. It gave me a big white disc where it was burnt, that lasted about 5 days and disappeared. Now my finger looks completely normal, only I have no touch sensation where it was burnt. It's like that part was replaced by plastic instead of my own skin. There's a 1/2" square with no sensation.

Is there anything I can do to help rebuilding the sense of touch in that area? Do I need to grow new nerve endings there or what? Do you know if typically the sensation comes back, or is it just a matter of my brain getting used to this little area having no sensation? Because at the moment, it's not hurting or anything, but it feels like I constantly have a band-aid on my finger or something like that.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I have no idea about an answer to your questions, but very sorry for your suffering. I've done similar and feeling always seems to come back. I now own and use two Ove-gloves... which really work unless wet.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Brian for the support... I'm not too worried and I'm not suffering so no complaints from me, I'm just hoping that weird sensation of having something stuck to the tip of my index finger will disappear, I know it will, the brain is plastic and gets used to those minor changes in our bodies.

I was wondering if there are exercises or things I can do to improve the process. Maybe rubbing my finger in different ways every day to help stimulate .... I don't know. 

It's so odd being able to for example touch my arm with my finger, and having the sensation of something foreign and cold touching my arm, but no sensation on my finger.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I suspect you have a protective callous. That's my not-a-doctor, can't see it answer. I cut the end of my thumb quite badly once. After the skin healed I had much the same thing for awhile. Eventually it will return to normal. The skin is healing from the inside out. If it appears red or odd colored, or becomes painful, it may be getting infected so you should go see a doctor. Otherwise, you just burned it recently so give it some time.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

chefwriter said:


> I suspect you have a protective callous. That's my not-a-doctor, can't see it answer. I cut the end of my thumb quite badly once. After the skin healed I had much the same thing for awhile. Eventually it will return to normal. The skin is healing from the inside out. If it appears red or odd colored, or becomes painful, it may be getting infected so you should go see a doctor. Otherwise, you just burned it recently so give it some time.


Awesome. That's exactly what I was hoping to hear from someone with a similar experience. Thanks a lot!


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I've burned many a fingertips. The nerve endings regrow over time.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Nothing to worry about.  You will get your feeling back in time.  Over the years I have burnt my hands and fingers many, many times, and have had that issue occasionally.  All feeling does, eventually, come back.  It can take anywhere from a week or 2 to a couple of months, depending on how severe the burn.  As for using towels as hot pads, that's about all I use.  I hate hot pads, but you have to make sure that your towels are dry!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, getting burned is no fun indeed. I do hope you end up getting sensation back, my life'a work would be over if this happened to me and I think about that often being in a kitchen with knives and hot pans. Other musicians constantly ask me how I keep my hands safe. One of my rules is to never use towels for handling pans! Too much risk. I use protective heat resistant gloves that cover my wrists too. I also have several covers that I place over my handles too. Can never be too safe. With knives it's trickier because my left hand has to be involved in holding the food so in make sure the knives are sharp and I never hurry! 

On the other hand (haha pun!) the callouses on my left hand are so thick I can't feel much so I do pick up hot cups and plates easily. It's a superpower. It might be your new superpower too. Feel better!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, very encouraging! Glad to hear. One of the weirdest things is to use the scroll wheel on my mouse... it works as expected but I can't feel the wheel under my finger... it's like I'm wearing gloves.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Think of it this way French Fries with time and more burns and cuts, you'll be able to reach into a hot oven and pull out a pan with your bare hands before the heat sensation reaches your brain./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Chefross said:


> Think of it this way French Fries with time and more burns and cuts, you'll be able to reach into a hot oven and pull out a pan with your bare hands before the heat sensation reaches your brain./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


LOL I guess what you're saying is, I'm gradually becoming a superhuman.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Koukouvagia said:


> On the other hand (haha pun!) the callouses on my left hand are so thick I can't feel much so I do pick up hot cups and plates easily. It's a superpower. It might be your new superpower too. Feel better!


I have callouses on my left hand as well (guitar) but don't pick up hot plates or cups with it.

Maybe I'm just a whimp, but anything that's remotely hot gets a towel or mitt. I take no chances.

I've already cut through the nail on two fingers of my left hand, and they still don't feel right. Although it hasn't affected me at all either playing the guitar or "crabbing" vegetables. 


Chefross said:


> Think of it this way French Fries with time and more burns and cuts, you'll be able to reach into a hot oven and pull out a pan with your bare hands before the heat sensation reaches your brain./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


LoL


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Today I woke up with a new white blister on that finger, and it's already starting to peel off... I have a feeling like below it I have brand new baby skin with normal feelings!! Can't wait. Woohoo. First time it takes so long to heal for me.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Congratulations. Let's hope you never have anything worse to recover from.


----------

